

Cisco to sell off Linksys - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/cisco-to-sell-off-linksys-division/

======
ChuckMcM
An interesting turn of events. I've wondered for a while if this was coming
since Cisco has never seemed to "get" consumer marketing.

